# temperatures  from  my  6TB  westen black  is it bad?



## newtonman (Sep 2, 2018)

i have  bought before  some  days  the  6TB  westen black
i have one question

with  hardisk sentinel  the  temperature  is  47  from  6TB  westen black  is  it bad??


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2018)

No, that is not bad. It is a very common temperature for hard drives in general, especially if they are seeing active use.

60 is normally the maximum safe temperature. Just make sure you have good airflow over the hard drive.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 2, 2018)

https://snag.gy/NOfzat.jpg

look  this  screen  please?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2018)

6TB are going to run a little warmer anyway. If it is located in the same spot as the other two, which are getting airflow, then I wouldn’t worry.  Just monitor it.

Question, are they in a hard drive cage with an intake fan blowing over them?  And is that C drive an SSD?


----------



## newtonman (Sep 2, 2018)

i have one  ssd  in c  why?>?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 2, 2018)

High-perfomance,high capacity drives will be warmer. That said, 47 is still fine,though not ideal.Consider cooling it with a hdd cooler


----------



## newtonman (Sep 2, 2018)

but  black as  drive is  very fast and  very  good


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2018)

Is the Black drive location just above or below  where the majority of airflow is coming in from intake fan?  

If so, switched the physical slot the SSD and Black are in, giving more air to the Black.  The SSD can take higher temperature more easily.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 2, 2018)

both disks  ssd and  black are together

this cooler  you  put in the  hardisk??


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2018)

I know, but say a 120mm fan will normally only provide good airflow over 2 drives and partial over a third.  That’s why I asked it it is on top or bottom of hard drive cage.  If so, switch slots with the SSD and see if it falls to under 45 Celsius.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 2, 2018)

can  you  suggested me one  very  good hdcooler  please??
and also to give me one  link from where to  buy  it?>?>


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 2, 2018)

Frankly I don't know how much a cooler would help a mechanical drive,maybe a heatsink would be better ....


----------



## coonbro (Sep 2, 2018)

47 not bad after some good work maybe a tad high if cold idle ??   how hot does it get after good work out ?  , bout my high average with wd blacks  , also my case has a 80mm bay fan  [2 platters in a 3 drive bay ] 

cooler don't be helpful ??

''Hard drives with average temperatures below *27 °C* had a failure rate worse than hard drives with the highest reported average temperature of *50 °C*, and a failure rate at least twice as high as the optimum temperature range of *37 °C* to 46 °C.'

What is a Safe Hard Disk Temperature Range?
*Hard Disk Temperature*  Less than 25°C:Too cold
25°C to 40°C:Ideal
41°C to 50°C:Acceptable
More than 50°C:Too hot

thig is not much current info on this its getting pretty old like 2011 or older articles 

anyway then blacks I use are a few years old and been swapped around in like 3 builds over there life with me    I think I only had one of 5 go bad  [ seems I bought these when the amd 990fx platform first came out for a big time ...lol... 8350 build ? ]


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2018)

coonbro said:


> 47 not bad , bout my high average with wd blacks  , also my case has a 80mm bay fan  [2 platters in a 3 drive bay ]
> 
> cooler don't be helpful ??
> 
> ''Hard drives with average temperatures below *27 °C* had a failure rate worse than hard drives with the highest reported average temperature of *50 °C*, and a failure rate at least twice as high as the optimum temperature range of *37 °C* to 46 °C.'



I know it's correct, but where's the quote from? Always include sources for quotes.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 2, 2018)

places like blackblaze     they do harddrive testing and all ..  anandtec , ect   

I edited my post you '' ''        look it back over   I was checking this wd 500 black just sitting here doing not much of nothing   and its at  34 c  , but I thought maybe these temps your seeing was after good work  if so   47 aint bad  .


I was looking for something more up to date on this  instead of all thatr older stuff / articles  ..   2009 and 20018 maybe a poor comparison now  on say a newer year old drive manufacture date ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 2, 2018)

That's probably cause those cool drives are usually cheap ones,rated for low TB/year and parking every 10 friggin seconds.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2018)

Frick said:


> I know it's correct, but where's the quote from? Always include sources for quotes.


I know those figures are from the Google test that was published in 2011 or 2012.  That’s where the info came from that low temps were just as bad as high.  Can’t find it right now.

Edit:  found it. It was quite a huge test.

http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//archive/disk_failures.pdf


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> That's probably cause those cool drives are usually cheap ones,rated for low TB/year and parking every 10 friggin seconds.



No, it's for every HDD.



rtwjunkie said:


> I know those figures are from the Google test that was published in 2011 or 2012.  That’s where the info came from that low temps were just as bad as high.  Can’t find it right now.



Ah yeah that was it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2018)

I edited previous post with the Google test study.


----------



## coonbro (Sep 2, 2018)

maybe if your computer rooms ambient temps are high so will the drives temps    its cooll in here now at that  temps I have [35c]  but maybe later or like in the heat of summer when the sun is hitting dead on this rooms wall  that will change up to the 45 50 - range  ?  check your case drive bay fan ? maybe bump up its speed  or just don't blow well at any speed ?  mine is just a pull out hp 80mm I stuck in this one  for the drive bay



http://imgur.com/3ae6Fqh


I do think if 47c is your max average your good [opinion]


wd spec sheet wd black 6gb = 5 - 55 c

http://products.wdc.com/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-771434.pdf

i'll assure thast under wd's ideal test conditions   in there lab not in anyones house rooms


----------



## BorgOvermind (Sep 28, 2018)

No, the temperature is on random scenario cases.

Of course, the drives I have in the server room are way cooler than that, but overall, drives used in random locations are around the stated working temperature.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2018)

Don't worry too much about HDD temp. And don't put 80mm fans on top of it either. Waste of space, noisy, and utterly pointless. Just have proper case intake to manage the airflow, with large fans - 120 or pref. 140mm or bigger.


----------



## BorgOvermind (Sep 28, 2018)

The thermal transfer of a HDD mostly happens between its border and the case. On my many drives systems, I mounted the cooler on the metal side which is in contact with the hard drives. The temperature difference was significant compared to not doing that (and better than using the special HDD coolers).


----------

